# Early Southern Pacific Coach history???



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Early Southern Pacific Coach history needed... 

I’ve been looking for information and perhaps a coach roster from the early years, specifically on wooden coaches. I’ve been down the search engine road with minimal results. I’d like to accurately number and depict proto-typical equipment. 

Anyone have info on the “cherry red” paint from these early days. From what I could find the RED was assimilated into the roster with the SPC (Southern Pacific Coast RR) purchase and later repainted in SP green.

That said I have several cherry red coaches-baggage-combines that I’d like to re-badge as SP equipment. I need some history an d or info to make some decisions. My preference is to utilize the RED and apply SP white number-lettering. 

And another question, would this have been “Southern Pacific Lines” vs “Southern Pacific” and would the SP Lines logo be in play on coaches. 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I will see what I can find for you. Southern Pacific Lines would be the lettering you need for that era.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bob,

I really appreciate your taking the time to unearth...

I have found a B/W picture of a combine with "Southern Pacific Lines[/b]" stretched across the top plate or under the eve. It looks to be a 40' car, not sure of the color, no SP Lines logo. The car number is in question though there is some lettering horizontal in the center of the car down low, not sure if it’s numbering or what. Additionally some other pictures I dug up show car numbering with SP on top and numbers underneath, but then I saw #400 with SP 400 horizontally.

Michael


----------

